# Well got my new yote gun!!!



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

steve1983 said:


> good luck!!!!! im probably going to go out sometime!!!


Im worried about this wind.


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

jlcrss said:


> Im worried about this wind.


ya your calls might not travel to far and your going to have to get them close!!!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What model is that exactly...the Stevens?

What did ya end up paying? Where at?


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

uptracker said:


> What model is that exactly...the Stevens?
> 
> What did ya end up paying? Where at?


ya thats the stevens and i payed 335!!!


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Hows the trigger?


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

uptracker said:


> Hows the trigger?


had to adjust it...still a little tight but i like it!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

steve1983 said:


> had to adjust it...still a little tight but i like it!!!


Do you like the way it shoots??


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

ya it shoots pretty good!!! plus it hardly kicks so i bet even a girl could shoot it!!!:yikes:


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hmmm... maybe I will have to head out to the range with ya and give it a try... or better yet, Ill just bring Aaron's 22-250 and shoot that!! :lol: :yikes:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

steve1983 said:


> well just got back from the range!!!! i love the gun!!! shots awesome!!! was shooting clay pigeon's at 200 yards!!!!! i cant wait to get out there and shoot some yotes!!!!


 
Was that from the High house or the low house LOL

Sounds great and hope your draw blood with it soon. 

Good Luck.

Skinner


----------



## rcdan-o (Nov 13, 2004)

I bought this same rifle at MC sports for $259.00 great deal......


----------

